

C, Java and Javascript numeric benchmark and a big surprise - nixhope
http://www.stefankrause.net/wp/?p=144

======
dottrap
Pretty awesome. But maybe not a surprise to those who've been battered by
Dalvik (it sucks) and those who know LuaJIT (known to rival and beat optimized
C code).

